# chat4free



## vsitor (28. Oktober 2001)

wer kann mir sagen wie man sich bei chat4free unsichtbar macht?
man muss einenn javascript-code eingeben.
aber wer weiss ihn?


----------



## Klon (28. Oktober 2001)

Gehts ein bischen genauer? Was ist Chat4Free?


----------



## vsitor (28. Oktober 2001)

na auf 

http://www.chat4free.de

ist ein (java) volano chat installiert.

man kann auch javascript entern (name oder profil)
hab mal jemand gesehen der "unsichtbar" drin war.

man kann also seinen namen nicht sehen.


----------



## Klon (28. Oktober 2001)

Ich hab mir die Java Classen gezogen und nix gefunden was einen user invisble machen könnte ausser einem kleinen Bug der wenn du in 2 Räumen bist und einem PK und dann den einen der Räume schliest in dem andren invisible bist oder so ähnlich.

Mit JavaScript funzt das nicht ich hab auch per Google keinerlei Hinweise auf so etwas gefunden.

Beste Grüße,
Klon


----------



## vsitor (29. Oktober 2001)

*javascript*

hmm...ich hatte mal jemanden gefragt, der mir natürlich das geheimniss nicht verraten wollte.

er gab mir einen tip:

er meinte man soll den browser ansprechen, denn wenn man in seinem nick oder profil mailto:juhu@juhu.com reinschreibt, wird es auch als javascript interpretiert.

das heisst für mich soviel, das man befehle eingeben kann...

bloss welche ?

kann es sein, das alles nur schmu ist, und die das ganz billig mit der zeichentabelle machen.

also das die zeichen nehmen, die der chat nicht darstellen kann, und dann mit strg+v reinkopieren?
danke im vorraus und für schon gemachte bemühungen klon.


----------



## Klon (29. Oktober 2001)

> er meinte man soll den browser ansprechen, denn wenn man in seinem nick oder profil mailto:juhu@juhu.com reinschreibt, wird es auch als javascript interpretiert.



Hm da hat dir wer Schmarm erzählt, das is wie "wenn man auf [START] klickt und in [Ausführen] dann 'C:\nul\nul\' eingibt dann tanzen nackte Frauen aufem Desktop"
*gg


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *
> 
> Hm da hat dir wer Schmarm erzählt, das is wie "wenn man auf [START] klickt und in [Ausführen] dann 'C:\nul\nul\' eingibt dann tanzen nackte Frauen aufem Desktop"
> *gg *



Echt? Das geht? *ausprobier*


----------

